

A better way of describing bug severity to users - thristian
http://pqxx.org/development/libpqxx/wiki/AllSoftwareIsBroken

======
thristian
Although it's clearly based on the traditional
critical/severe/major/minor/enhancement list, this one is a lot more
accessible to people who haven't been trained in bug-tracking and issue-
management. It's a lot more objective, too!

